# 3 tier stand



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm trying to wrap my head around which would be the best method of doing this.

I'm going to build a 3 tier stand. Which will hold 3x10g aquariums.

I'm asking if anyone has a sketch up of how they did it. I keep doing sketches but can't settle on any.

I'll be wiring in lighting once I have it built so yeah lol. Lights will run on a timer and all that good stuff lol.



This is me getting used to playing with wood before I build my massive stands for my 120 and two 55's. 
Side note, I'll build one of these, see how I like it, then I"ll build it again.

I plan on doing it in detail on here for you all to see. Waiting on a new saw right now and I"ll be set. Checking CL's and various stores for a good one used to cut on cost some lol. Don't want to spend over 50.. though some new ones are 40-50 ish.. might take a look at those I suppose.

Anyways let me here some ideas if you have them. I'll probably reinforce the joints with steel as well. 


TTYL


Aaron


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you ever build the 3 teir stand? Im looking to build a stand to hold 3 or 4 10 gallon tanks as a breeding shelf. Wondering how your stand worked out.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Couldn't you.. build the tanks INTO the stand? Like creating a 3 tier tank. What parts of your sketches were you having difficulty deciding on? Design of the stand, support of the shelves, etc?


----------

